# Cube4you-another new cube?



## Crzyazn (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.cube4you.com/393_Black-DIYKit-3x3x3-Cube-II-(a).html

what the nonsense is this??


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 17, 2008)

Woah...look at the shapes of the edges!


----------



## Crzyazn (Jul 17, 2008)

Another attempt at preventing popping methinks


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah i saw these last night.

No point man. Type D hardly EVER pops. I've been using Type D for about 2 months now and i've had maybe 3 pops.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi guys,
I'll be making a C4U order (in about 3 days with ems shipping.) I'll buy one of these (I was gonna buy one anyway) and I'll come back here and revise it. KEEP THIS THREAD ALIVE!!!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 18, 2008)

Alright, I'm anxious to hear how these new cubes are!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 18, 2008)

darnit!!
i JUSt ordered 2 type f's.
I hate this.
You know how there is club WHI and all?
There needs to be a club SMNC.
SMNC = Stop making new cubes


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 18, 2008)

lol L.O.S
Stop
Making
New
Cubes

Why, I certainly like the new types that are coming out. and these _*LOOK*_ spectacular


----------



## Statical (Jul 18, 2008)

is this those new type a version2s?


----------



## Leviticus (Jul 18, 2008)

I made an order 2 days ago, i got the sky blue cube, type f, new type II and III in black, also a 4 layer square-1.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 1, 2008)

just to inform everyone, this cube is absolute bull s***. The edges dount slide into the corners or core or anything, so they kind of just poke out the corners which makes it lock. NOT RECOMMENDED


----------



## Escher (Aug 1, 2008)

****. i bought that cube a couple of days ago. didnt realise it was different. Awwww :'-( i suppose ill just have to dremel off those nasty edge bits. wanker.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Aug 1, 2008)

Damn I bought this cube too. That doesn't make any sense though, why would they make a cube with a modification that makes it worse.


----------



## A_Qber (Aug 1, 2008)

i bet they just want the money...


----------



## 3.14159265358979323846264 (Aug 1, 2008)

I ordered a black and a white one. I hope it isn't as shitty as people claim it is.
I was already annoyed with the fact there were no type D's anymore.

Sigh, I don't feel like making another order and paying way too much for shipping. Also they probably won't have type D's again anytime soon.
I do need a good cube.


----------



## shelley (Aug 1, 2008)

They realized that when they come out with a new type of cube they make more money from cubers like us who have to try them out.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2008)

shelley said:


> They realized that when they come out with a new type of cube they make more money from cubers like us who have to try them out.


That has worked so far, but now it is becoming too obvious and people are actually starting to dislike cube4you for it.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 1, 2008)

3.14159265358979323846264 said:


> I ordered a black and a white one. I hope it isn't as shitty as people claim it is.
> I was already annoyed with the fact there were no type D's anymore.
> 
> Sigh, I don't feel like making another order and paying way too much for shipping. Also they probably won't have type D's again anytime soon.
> I do need a good cube.


There are just no more white and black Type Ds for now. You can order other color Type Ds....


----------



## 3.14159265358979323846264 (Aug 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> That has worked so far, but now it is becoming too obvious and people are actually starting to dislike cube4you for it.


I was indeed starting to feel that way. But unfortunately there aren't many (available for me) alternatives.

Which is a shame.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2008)

Why not just order a DIY from Rubiks.com?


----------



## 3.14159265358979323846264 (Aug 1, 2008)

Several reasons. One being that then I would have to make multiple orders with already huge shipping costs, since rubiks.com didn't have all that I wanted to order.

I also have no CC (and thus also no paypal, because paypal doesn't support bank transfers as funding from Belgium), which makes it a little harder and therefore have to order together with a friend.

The European cube shop will be a great relief.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Aug 2, 2008)

I thought they weren't having one?

EDIT: Just kidding they are having one I didn't read the last part of the thread about that.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 2, 2008)

they should!


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 2, 2008)

i also have this cube. and i don't really think it's very bad.
it's very light. does not pop. and is very fast. but indeed it's wants to lock up.
but i've just put it together, and haven't lubed it, and haven't played much with it. and still it's not very bad. 
it feels very stable, and it gives you the feeling you can easaly turn right through the luckups (with force. it jsut doesn't want to pop) 

so i think with some breaking in en lubing, it can be a very good cube.


----------

